# Apply SA Pcc from India



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Does anyone know how to apply SA PCC from India. ?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Does anyone know how to apply SA PCC from India. ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, go straight to the SA High Commission in New Delhi.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, go straight to the SA High Commission in New Delhi.


Hi , Thanks for the response. Does she needs to go to Newdelhi ? she is staying in south India - Hyderabad. I understand from your reply for other quote, she doesn't need to apply for SA Pcc again.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, she doesn't need one, so she doesn't need to go, not for a PCC anyway.


----------

